# Trogdor's 2020 Lawn Journal - Greater Toronto



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Snow is starting to disappear, getting the itch... posting a pic just cause excited to see the melt

Last year got some Bewitched Kbg down much later than would have liked. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13557

For now I want to see what growth will be looking like and feed it, if it doesn't look great then will decide on timing to aerate, rake away cores, fill in with porous ceramic/or sand, throw down again.

Early Nov 2019


Early March 2020
https://i.postimg.cc/63rzNyZK/late-2019-***-mar-3-2020.jpg


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

It's looking pretty bare right now after the melt.

Considering putting some Tenacity down once it begins to warm up a touch.

@Chris LI and @SNOWBOB11mentioned Alfalfa, thanks guys; will have to read some more (like how much do you throw down per 1K?). Think my feed and seed place will have some, but from what I've seen before are kinda large sized pellets for horses...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Off the top of my head, I think put down at least one 50 lb. bag per 2500 sq ft (possibly 2 bags), but I would have to dig around to find it (there's an outside chance it might be buried in my journal). I think the conversion is 22.73 kg per 232.5 sq m, but please don't hold it against me if I got it wrong.

Anyway, probably the most important part is to get even coverage, which means you do need a lot because, as you mentioned, the pellet size is large. Also, be ready to mow! Once the soil temps warm up and the spring rains break down the alfalfa, it seems to kick into overdrive.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think I did around 10lb/k of alfalfa pellets but I guess you can go heavier than that. I think you might need to do some seeding on that lawn this year. Not sure it will be able to fill in with just fertilizer alone. I guess do what you can this spring/summer and see where your at.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback @Chris LI and @SNOWBOB11 . My feed and seed place had 50lb bags of smaller pellets going for 12 bucks... mmm fresh grass smell. Do you have a preferred time to put down the alfalfa? I was thinking maybe early May?

Since social distancing is a thing, staying home I couldn't help but clean up all the pinecones and twigs on the ground when it was still frozen. Then I had the silly idea that I would put down some seed, so did 3lbs/k of more Bewitched. When the sun rolled around things got warm enough to roll, so the seed has good contact. Have had a lot of cycles going up and down around freezing so hoping that this will help. When things get warm there is also a lot of worm activity. Can't hurt (hopefully not just throwing more money away in seed).


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Offhand, that sounds like good timing. I'm slightly familiar with the weather for the GTA, as I'm a little bit of a weather buff and have visited my wife's cousin (beautiful area BTW). I think spring in the GTA is probably about 2-3 weeks behind my area. I'm guessing you should have germination of most of the seed by then, which would be good timing. This way the seedlings get a boost (and not just the existing turf). As long as you monitor the amount of germination, that should help determine when to make the drop of alfalfa.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

So been a bit since I've been on the forum, wish I could spend a bit more time on here.

Thanks@Chris LI, it is the first week of May and the temps have not yet been warm enough for any germination (yet). The forsythia and lilac trees around me are just starting to grow, but no action yet. Blossoms on magnolias are coming through. Dandelions are prolific in the neighbourhood. The GTA is quite nice, thank you, never made it to LI, maybe once the boarder opens up again could be a fun roadtrip with the little ones.

Here is what's up since my last time posting:

o Decided to not put down any pre-m on my lawn unless I see enough growth/pick up.

o Every two weeks have been giving 0.25 N/1000 sq ft. (2 apps so far)

o The pro-plugger is about $200.00 CAD at the moment online so think I might start some homemade plugs indoors until the price drops.

o SP backpack diaphragm is done, tried a Chapin 24v from Canadian Tire and pump had an issue out of box, ordered a Flowzone, won't be here for what I'm guessing is a few months. Will use my old man's SP in the meantime.

o Was going to try a group buy for backlap compound (25 lbs), but the price and distribution are a bit of a factor. I placed an order directly with Jesco, but they can't get it across the boarder. @Harts and @Stuofsci02 I've found a local place where we can get 10lb instead, and it's about same price as the 25lb split if we went 5 ways.

Here is what I'm considering:

o If the lawn doesn't take off I may try to put down more seed closer to end of summer, or even start over. Think I would try something different, and definitely do the work up earlier, perhaps try Mazama.

o Do I sell my GM1600, get a smaller machine?

Here is what the lawn looks like from a few days ago, and the un-identified weed that is easy to pull that is popping up.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey Trogdor,

I would give it a couple of more weeks. My Forsythia just bloomed on Wed. If you decide to sell your GM1600 let me know. Also where was the local place for the backlap compound?

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey @Stuofsci02,
Not trying to keep any secrets, sorry man. Turf Care has 10 lb bucks for 33 bucks but are not allowing pick up. I asked when inquiring on bed knife screw adapter thingy as Im thinking of one allowing for higher HOC while things establish. Let me know if you want a bucket to save on delivery and I can meet you half way.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

So a bit of warmth has my dormant seeds starting to poke up. A good sign, now when to time tenacity?

Kept up my routine and put down third app of 0.25 N on Saturday.

Here is a touch of the dormant seed germinating.


And how it was looking Sunday.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> Hey @Stuofsci02,
> Not trying to keep any secrets, sorry man. Turf Care has 10 lb bucks for 33 bucks but are not allowing pick up. I asked when inquiring on bed knife screw adapter thingy as Im thinking of one allowing for higher HOC while things establish. Let me know if you want a bucket to save on delivery and I can meet you half way.


Is Turfcare where you get your reel sharpened? My mower has a Turfcare sticker from the previous owner.

Congrats on the new sprouts. Hopefully the cold snap this week doesn't hurt it..


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks man @Stuofsci02, Turfcare is just our local parts dealer for our Toro GMs, I'm not sure if they do reel /bedknife work, worth an inquiry.

The dormant seed is slowly surfacing more (picking up with the slowing warmth), hope the bare spots start filling in.



Spoke with my BY rep, super helpful, anyhow he has a moderately sized account around the corner from me. I may see if I can add to their next purchase as I want to grab a few things they carry.

Here's what it was looking like in the shade yesterday.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> Thanks man @Stuofsci02, Turfcare is just our local parts dealer for our Toro GMs, I'm not sure if they do reel /bedknife work, worth an inquiry.
> 
> The dormant seed is slowly surfacing more (picking up with the slowing warmth), hope the bare spots start filling in.
> 
> ...


Hey.. Baby grass.. looks good. I think Turfcare must do maintenance as well.. I have a plastic I'd code from them, so my machine must have been there before..


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 perhaps your flex was purchased from them? Next time I give them a ring will inquire on maintenance. Need to find a place that can do a grind. Did you end up getting backlap compound?


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

It's been a bit since I've posted any updates.

The reno from last year is coming, dormant seed is still popping up!? It is thinner than I'd like and not currently having a backpack sprayer kinda stinks.

Cutting with my teensie push reel at 3/4, the grass couldnt take the GM1600 when I brought it out, still not thickened enough, and some spots are still too fresh. Started to plug a few areas where I modified plans for garden beds.

Photo from 2 wks ago, and decision to keep the greensmower away for now.


Changed up my irrigation schedule so that the soil dries up a bit more. I've put down a bit more P to try to increase root density and once I get my sprayer will give pgr a go.

Its just patience for now, big transformation from the salad bar it once was.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Trogdor Getting some stripes going there. It's definitely looking better.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It's coming along. Keep doing the right things and it will thicken up nicely!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like some big improvements over the past few weeks. It will fill in for sure!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

How did your lawn take to the May drought/intense heat (BURNINATION!)?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks really nice! Good job!


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 @Harts @Stuofsci02 @doverosx @Babameca 
Thanks for the compliments guys, but you guys are really crushing it! I mean another LOTM rep in Canada, seriously impressive.

Cutting 1 inch push, still no sprayer, got some P to put down finally.

Got itchy and managed to bang up my bedknife, filled it down and good excuse to get a replacement. Going to try to get it sharpened but Turfcare can't take it for at least 6 wks (they do maintenance Stu). Don't underestimate doing a thorough walkthrough on the lawn, missed a rock... uhhh For now think I may go up in height for a few weeks at least w the push.

My biggest nuisance at this time are the areas where I am getting water run off. Shade has been a bother so I've cut the biggest trees in my yard as high as I could safely climb and getting more sun, and less privacy. Good the neighbours can see my lawn!

The grass has taken a beating in a few areas so tried a few plugs which look healthy just not much spread yet. Might try a few more.

Weeds are popping up so on the list is to hit with a 3 way at a later date (pending sprayer).

Looks good from far but far from good...


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

doverosx said:


> How did your lawn take to the May drought/intense heat (BURNINATION!)?


No burnination with my irrigation (read a la strongbad)...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey... it is getting better in every picture.. that is the goal... the progression looks great, just stay the course


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hey... it is getting better in every picture.. that is the goal... the progression looks great, just stay the course


Thanks Stu, you're too kind. Hey I got a 10 lb bucket of 120 grit if you need some.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

It will thicken up...a lot! Just wait for it. It looks fresh and willing to spread its wings from the pics. Just be careful with the herbicide. You are about to miss the last train. It is getting hot and grass will be fragile for the next 2 moths or so. Spot spraying may still be ok.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1 
On the the positives mentioned above. Look for the incremental progress, and be aware of the issues that need to be addressed, but don't let them possess you. Enjoy what you have cultivated. You've made a lot of progress. Just nurse it through the summer and you will be ok. I think it looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Trogdor How did the summer go for your lawn?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Trogdor How did the summer go for your lawn?


+1


----------

